# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Old Hardies Villaboard

## mgt

Hi all, 
Been reading the odd post for a while now which has helped me with many "odd jobs" over the years, so time to join and ask some hard core questions (and hopefully give a little back).  
Just started a reno on an old bathroom.  Started pulling back the tiles and of course found cement sheeting under the tiled areas.  The house was built in the 1940's however this bathroom was a addition done in either the 80's or 90's. (Australia)  My question concerns the what was printed on the back which is as follows:  
"HARDIES VILLABOARD L2102991" with a possible "AB V2" after that (on a broken bit).  
Does anyone know whether this product code contains asbestos?  A search of the internet for that 'L' number reveals nothing.  
Any help greatly appreciated.  
Cheers,
Mick.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I don't think the brand name (Villaboard) was around in the 1940,s it's not that old so should should not contain any asbestos as it was banned after 1983. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> I don't think the brand name (Villaboard) was around in the 1940,s

  They use to make "Fibrolite" asbestos sheeting. I see OP researched this elsewhere and it was indicated that Villaboard was originally a Wunderlich asbestos product and in 1981 Hardies started production of the cellulose version of Villaboard.  I think someone there mentioned that the Wunderlich was dimpled backed.  If it is 6mm thick and breaks softly, I consider it safe.

----------


## intertd6

It should be tested if you can't verify from its ID whether it has no asbestos or not. This is not only for your safety but for its safe disposal & handling by others in the community after it leaves your property.
regards inter

----------


## goldie1

Hardies produced asbestos villaboard from 78 to 81 before that it was a wunderlich product. 
You won't get much joy with the product code numbers they were never very forthcoming releasing 
information. If you are sure its from the 90s it is ok but if from the 80s get it tested.

----------


## phild01

When I used villaboard in the '80's I was self aware of asbestos and what I was dealing with was claimed no asbestos.  I remember reduced asbestos in the 70's. I would be confident villaboard after 81 has no asbestos.  It is not known if white asbestos has ever caused mesothelioma.  But it may cause some other issues to your health.  We have all been exposed to asbestos in our lungs, no escaping it.

----------


## goldie1

> When I used villaboard in the '80's I was self aware of asbestos and what I was dealing with was claimed no asbestos. I remember reduced asbestos in the 70's. I would be confident villaboard after 81 has no asbestos. It is not known if white asbestos has ever caused mesothelioma. But it may cause some other issues to your health. We have all been exposed to asbestos in our lungs, no escaping it.

  Yes when Hardies took over production of villaboard in 78 they reduced the amount of asbestos in it 
and then in 81 it was produced with no asbestos. However the existing stock was not recalled and any 
existing stock was still used until it was all gone. This coupled with all the lies which were told about it 
makes it sensible to add a  few years to any production dates available 
Agree that most people have had some exposure to it which is all the more reason to try and limit 
any further exposure.

----------


## phild01

I think most stock levels would have been exhausted within a year.  I suppose odd small sheets from the local hardware might be longer.  For me, I have little concern about sheets from this era, I just avoid breathing in the dust like any other dust.  Having said that, I have low exposure to this sort of thing anyway.

----------

